
XHamster Blocks North Carolina Over LGBT Law - dpeck
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/porn-site-bans-north-carolina-users-due-to-states-anti-lgbt-laws_us_570bd057e4b0885fb50d9a92
======
cmurf
I guess that's nice? Solidarity confronting blatant stupidity? But people who
know use a VPN. And everyone other horny guy is going to move out of state?
Use another service? Because sure as shit the bigoted state legislature would
love to hear there's less porn being used. And the milquetoast governor is
barely self aware...

------
drivingmenuts
That'll show'em! You do you, XHamster. You do you.

Meanwhile, everyone else'll be doing themselves on some other service, of
which there are a plethora.

Also, given the usual right-wing religious background of people who want to
destroy LGBTQ rights, they'll be able to tout this as a victory.

------
ericfrederich
Works for me in Charlotte without any tricks on my phone anyway.
whatismyipaddress.com knows I'm in Charlotte though whatismyip.com thinks I'm
in Herndon, VA

~~~
ericfrederich
Side note... I really hope this doesn't affect Google Fiber in Charlotte.

